# Erie,PA



## dukeboy1977 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm located in Erie,PA and prefer to shoot waterfalls and such. Anyone know of any good spots? Anyone wanna join me sometime and shoot some? I like to walk around downtown with my camera sometimes...Let me know plz, Jeff


----------



## mishele (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't meet up but here is an awesome weekend camping trip for ya......
Ricketts Glen State Park - One of the most scenic areas in Pennsylvania. This large park is comprised of 13,050 acres in Luzerne, Sullivan and Columbia counties.

I've done the hike for the waterfalls!!! You could spend A LOT of time getting the perfect shot here!!
Have fun!!


----------



## kmurray (Nov 19, 2011)

Wintergreen Gorge has some nice-small- waterfalls. I go there all the time with my camera. Waiting for the snow to really fall so I can get some winter shots.


----------

